# Renault Clio 2008 "service due" light



## Fluffymub (16 Aug 2010)

Hi there,
apologies if this has been asked before - I have a Renault Clio 2008 - I only recently got the car serviced locally but "service due" light is now  appearing on the display.

Does anyone know how this message can be removed from the display?

Regards 
FM


----------



## WinWin (17 Aug 2010)

For a 2007 clio, but i think 2008 is same; 
Turn on the ignition, but don't start the car. On the right stalk there  is a toggle switch that hinges up and down, and is used for going  through the different features of the display. When the display shows  'Service Due' press and hold the top part of this switch for 10 seconds  until the display starts to flash. Keep button depressed and 5  seconds later the service display will reset.


----------



## Fluffymub (20 Aug 2010)

Thanks WinWin - worked a treat.

Regards
FM


----------

